# To get a stroller or not get a stroller...



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

First off, I cannot believe I'm even considering getting one. Why, you ask? (even if you didn't ask, I'm going to tell you anyway







) Well, back in the days before I had the pleasure of owning a Maltese, when I had yet to be Enlightened, I saw a lady pushing a stroller with two mini doxie's in it.

And I laughed.







A lot.

At that time, <strike>all six months ago that it was,</strike> I could not imagine EVER being so obsessed with a dog that I would take it for walks in a stroller, for crying out loud. However, in the four months that I have owned a Maltese, I am proud to say that I have seen the light, and in a big way. 

So my question is - what can I get away with by using a stroller that I can't with my Juicy dog purse and Celtei carrier? (Both items great for camoflaging the fact that they contain a live animal, btw) Can I get some 'true stories' of pet tolerance due to having them in a stroller? My husband is going to kill me if I get one so I have to be armed with good justification, LOL! I put Lucy in one at a pet store today and it just seemed so.. awesome and she really seemed to like it. Plus I DO miss having a 'mule' for hanging packages and purses on when I go shopping (that was one thing that the kids strollers were good for!!!) 

I figured if I DID use it, I'd have my kids (ages 7 and 8) push the thing and I could just blame it on them. But after witnessing them spinning the stroller in circles to see if they could get Lucy dizzy, I realized that particular trail of logic was slightly flawed. 

And here's a big disclaimer for this post - I am NOT putting down strollers or the people who use them. If I didn't have vivid memories of snickering at that lady with the doxies, (don't worry, she had no idea) I wouldn't even be posting this, I'd just get one!! But I fear I traumatized myself and now I need reassurance that they're really as cool as I think they are and it's 'ok' to get one and, and.... that I really won't be that crazy chick with the dog stroller. There, I said it. Surely somebody out there can feel my pain????

God knows my husband won't.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> First off, I cannot believe I'm even considering getting one. Why, you ask? (even if you didn't ask, I'm going to tell you anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The only thing I can think of is : 'you will be part of the world wide stroller club' - and that is awesome in its self!



I have one. Sent from America to Australia, so if I can have one down under, you can have one too!!











reasons:



1. your dog is safe from other people treading on her toes when out

2. your dogs paws do not get dirty and pick up something 'yukky' and brings it home

3. your dog is safe from people wanting to 'pet' your dog - without your permission

4. your dog will LOVE you for it

5. it looks so cool

6. EVERYBODY will want to stop and say ' oh that is so cute'

7. you have the guts to tell your husband "I wear the pants in this house' lol

8. you can take your dog places, have the mesh 'up' and people will think you got a skin kid 

9. your kids will just love you for being brave and just 'getting it'

10. JUST DO IT - go get one - and THEN tell hubby you got it



Im sure there are 1,000 other reasons for getting one.





Dede and Chloe - who loves her stroller - from down under



PS I just got one, had it shipped to Australia, THEN told hubby!!! LOL LOL



[attachment=8067:attachment]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209157
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahaha! You're my hero Dede! 

You know, if my hubby had any idea of how much I've REALLY spent on this dog, he'd be shocked. And I'm not even talking about the initial COST of the dog. I mean, I won't even buy a $10 bottle of shampoo for my kids but I don't bat an eyelash doing just that over and over and over in my attempt to find the 'right' product for Lucy.

Now I just need to decide which to get first, a grooming table or a stroller because goodness knows I NEED both of those items. What? I do.

Really.

And your chloe looks soooo adorable in her stroller!, btw!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



OK, I'll help you decide................................................

































































.........................get both .................................















































Now that wasnt hard was it????? 











Im sorry, I just 'do things' then I MAY tell hubby. But he is so used to me doing what I want, he doesnt even bother to comment. And if he did ;pffffffff, tough titties - as we say down under LOL LOL





If I want to do something for Chloe, I just do it. I have told him on many occasions, if you dont like it, there's the front door, just make sure you shut the flyscreen after you!! ROFLMA.....


















Go on, be brave, go get a nice pink stroller. Im waiting for the piccys.





Dede and Chloe - who still loves her stroller - from down under


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dede you crack me up!







Chloe is lucky to have such a great mum!!

Lucy's mum - go get that stroller & worry about the consequences later!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Now I will add my 2c worth, my hubby actually bought our stroller for Scooby so I didn't have that battle of wits with him aaaaaaaaaaaand he is the one who enjoys pushing it around, you wanna know why?????

He is the one who gets all the oooooooooooooos and ahhhhhhhhhhhs from all the ladies who pass by and stop to chat and say how cute it is to see Scooby in his stroller.

I say get one, your hubby will never regret it











When we went on our trip the stroller was a God send, we were allowed into places that normally there are no dogs simply because Scooby was confined. That made things much easier for us, and like Dede says your dog is safe from injuries from being stepped on, you don't have to be constantly picking him/her up when you see another larger dog approaching and if you want to go for a long walk and it's too far for a little fluffbutt like ours then you can simply put him/her in the stroller and continue on. Plus it keeps them away from the nasties that they enjoy sniffing along the way too, who knows what yukkies they could pick up









There are many reasons for getting one, so I say go for it, you will never regret it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I say go for it. If it were me, though, I wouldn't get the pink one. That color might be more "in your face" to your husband. I think he'd be more accepting if you got the Jeep branded one, which I think is very sporty, and is a brand new model. Here's a thread about the Jeep stroller. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12684

It's nice to have the option of the stroller. I love mine.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I had to chime in on this post. I have a stroller for my Chloe and I love it. More importantly *she* loves it! It's great when I have a house full of people that she's had enough of. It's great when I go to someone's house and Chloe needs to be confined for a little bit. She tends to want to be in my arms when she's seeking refuge







and this is a great alternative to that because I can keep her by me but not on me.

Most of the time people ooohhh and ahhhh. However we were on a trip for a conference and heavy equipment show (in Kentucky) for husbands work. I had no choice but to go with my husband (long story) to the show. It was in their convention center indoors and out. There were some people (women actually) who would look at me and then try (discreetly) to make eye contact with whomever was next to them. After the first time (which really irritated me) I would just say loudly "yes it's a dog in a buggie!" in a tone to infer "what the big deal?". That usually stopped them in their tracks. I did get a lot of people who thought it was the best idea. Many many compliments. Ironically most of the guys didn't have a problem with it.

My point (yeah what is my point







) some people will look at you funny and some won't. If asked I usually tell them the truth - it's easier than carrying her. I also had to make a conscious desicion not to care what anyone thought - and if anyone gets snarky I just embarrass them by outing them







.....but then my husband says I don't play well with others....


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I agree with all of the above mentioned reasons for getting a stroller...I have two...different sizes...love them!! On a hot day they are much cooler and more comfortable in a stroller than in a bag. I give Kissi her blankie, toys, nylabone and we are ready to roll!! 

IMHO...your malt gives you unconditional love...so who cares what anybody else thinks!! 
Kissi's Mom


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy,

I have two, one for each car. The best thing I ever did. I use to carry them both around in a carrier but with the stroller it is soooooooooo much easier and they love it. I take them to the mall all the time and I love the attention they get. I did get the blue over the pink cause I wanted to be as discreet as possible. Lots of people just pass by me thinking it is a baby stroller but the ones that see the girls stop me and rave about the girls and the stroller. My husband was absolutely against it and forbid me to get one LOL, just made me want one more. He told me that I had finally gone over the edge. Now, even he thinks it is a good idea. When I am trying clothes on in a dressing room he stays out with the girls and talks to all the ladies.

As far as the grooming table, well I agree, get that too







, but if you can't try putting her bed on a table and groom her while she is in her bed. I have a cutting table in my sewing room that I use. At first I put a non skid mat on it and was grooming them that way but I found putting a little round bed on the table and letting them sit in it made them much happier.

I do not regret getting the stroller at all. Taking them with us has gotten much more enjoyable and we do take them with us all the time.

Lynda, mom to Lucy's half sister Katie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

See EVERYONE agrees with getting a stroller. You cant go wrong! And like what one malt mommy said.... when she is trying on stuff in a shop, malt daddy stays outside with baby and enjoys getting all the attention . DADDY that is!!

























I must admit I like the idea of a second one!!! for the other car!! Mmmmmmm.. let you know about that.


















Funny story here girls (and guys).. the other day I went down the road with Chloe in her buggy (opps sorry, stroller) and I walked passed a group and men and women. The women all chuckled and oohed and ahhed at Chloe in her stroller, when one of the men turned around to me and said "that dog should be walking on a leash...' to which I answered: Oh no, it's my husband whom I keep on a leash...'



































, 



Well needless to say the women rolled around laughing and the man who said it shut up and went very quite.



I told him 'you walked right into that one mate.' and kept walking.



Next time maybe he will keep his stupid comments to him self!!



Anyway, *GO GET A STROLLER





















*





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I LOVE my stroller! My only regret is that they didn't yet have a pink one when I bought Bella's








What I like about it is there are days when Bella is feeling social, but then there are also days when only mommy is allowed to touch her, these days are stroller days! We can go anywhere and she is safe with her blanket in her cosy little den. I really really like it for going down to the track for my walks. I just recently started working out when I realized the only reason i wasn't going to the track was the big dogs that show up there off leash. There is a fence around it, its a school track, but people show up with their dogs on leash, and then later they let let them roam free! I wasn't walking simply because I was afraid to bring Bella. She gets too tired to walk more than a mile (almost) anyway, so the stroller is the perfect solution. She can get her excersice in the fenced in back yard. I say go for it, what other people think really doesn't matter, I mean unless you're owned by a Malt, they just don't have the ability to understand, they haven't been schooled yet


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Dede....your KILLING me!!























Stacy - my hubby and I just purchased the Jeep stroller (thanks to the post from K/C's Mom), and we LOVE it. He prefers to push it himself. Beastie and Bruiser are happy in it, we love that they don't get yucked up, and the neighbors get a kick out of watching. It's a real conversation starter. Hubby and I are now doing more walking, and the fluffs get to come with us. It's a family event. I just can't say enough about it. The Jeep brand is so cool looking, too (especially for squeamish husbands). BTW, your initial post started off my day with a HUGE smile (make that a laugh)!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love Matilda's stroller, it makes everything so much easier, lately I have put Muffy and Matilda together in the stroller, until Muffy has his eye surgery I feel he is safer there. Matilda will actually jump in it when it is folded down and she uses it for a bed







You will be so surprised how often you use it. I take it to my kids homes, because there are so many grandkids running around that it gives me peace of mind to know Matilda is safe.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

my husband saw a stroller when we were in the pampered pup buying the kids their leather step-ins and said, this would be great and we left with one. Ours is navy, not b/c hubby would be squimish with the pink but he wants to make sure people know Bentley is a boy. If we only had girls, it would probably be pink and I know if we had seen it while Ivory was alive, she would have had a pink one for sure. My husband wants to push the stroller. Plus they stay cooler than if you were holding them or in a bag because it is bigger.
Go for it, join the stroller club. 
I think petedge may have one that is like the one we have that is turqiouse. may be neat if pink is too much for you and navy is too boring. can't remember where I saw it for sure but I thought, maybe for a second one.
Aimee


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha Stacy I laughed when I read your post, because that used to be me! I've always been over the top with products for Perri, but when I joined the site and saw everyone's babies in the strollers, I thought, very cute, but I'd never get one. Well, fast forward to 2 weeks ago when my Happy Trails stroller arrived. Now, fast forward to YESTERDAY when my SECOND stroller arrived--the AT3. Yes, I now have 2 strollers, AND I'm officially unable to buy anything for, well, ME for quite some time LOL! 

I do take him literally everywhere in his Juicy, where no one will notice him, but having the stroller is nice too. I'm going to be using the AT3 for our walks, and the regular one for our outings. Of course it's not as discreet as the bag, so I can't get away with taking him into restaurants, ect.. but I have been a couple places with it so far. I've taken it to an outdoor shopping center, restaurants with a patio, and Bed Bath and Beyond--I'm still kind of hesitant to take it into the actual mall because I know people will be able to see him and I don't want to get kicked out, but I read another post on this thread from someone who takes hers to the mall, so maybe I will. 

You will get lots of Ooohs and Ahhhs, but those will be accompanied by strange looks too LOL--but it doesn't sound like you'd care either. I also took him to one of his dog classes in it, and everyone else there has big dogs, so I definitely got some looks! Oh, and when I was out walking him in it yesterday evening, I see one of the neighbors who had apparently heard about the "girl who pushes her dog in a stroller" and he must have seen me coming because I saw him waiting at his fence to get a look!

So anyway, you DEFINATELY need to get one (or two)! Plus, you have a girl so you'll be able to get a PINK one!! I'm so jealous LOL!


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

This is such an interesting thread. I never knew so many people actually bought the pet strollers. How dark is the mesh on them? They don't look dark at all, if they were closer to black, it would make it easy for the paranoid minds, like me, to use them. 


ddsumm, you story is hilarious. I had to show my husband. 


Stacy, get the stroller and tell me how it works out for you. You can always use a table as the grooming station for the time being.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I have the walk-n-roll stroller from Outward Hound. I got that one because it's small and Navy Blue. I should say that at that time (I bought it last year) the only one commonly available was the blue Happy Trails. They didn't have the pink yet nor did they have the light-weight turquoise one. The one I have can also be covered from the front. The mesh on the sides is quite dark.

Walk-n-Roll Stroller


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just want to thank everybody for their participation in this thread!! I'll be getting the stroller, LOL! It's like that Mastercard commerical

Maltese puppy from a reputable breeder- $2000
Dog Stroller-$100
Juicy Couture dog bag - $100
Celtei dog carrier - $75.00
Crate- $30
Shampoos/grooming stuff- $200 (at least)
Different Harnesses/leashes $200
Dog Clothes - $100
Dog Bed - $25
Training Class - $100


The sheer pleasure of owning a Maltese and being able to take it everywhere and having it looking good?

Priceless.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> I just want to thank everybody for their participation in this thread!! I'll be getting the stroller, LOL! It's like that Mastercard commerical
> 
> Maltese puppy from a reputable breeder- $2000
> Dog Stroller-$100
> ...


YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> P.S. If anyone is interested, I am taking all the proceeds from the garage sale and giving it to NMR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Fabulous ... how generous of you!!!!

Oh how lucky you are to be able to go to the the NCMR picnic.... be sure to take pics and tell us all about it!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You guys are a bad influence on me!!









I had wanted to use my stroller when taking K & C to the vet but for some reason didn't want the stroller wheels on the floor there and then in to my house. It doesn't make sense, I know, because I walk on the floor at the vet's and then walk in my house.









Also, right now when the groomer takes them back she carries both and I always worry that one will try to jump down. And when they bring Kallie to me she literally jumps from the tech person in to my arms and it is always an issue to keep her safe. So, I had thought a stroller might solve that problem. (OK...a carrier would too!!







)

So, you guys were talking about having two strollers and so I ordered the Jeep version tonight.







I like that it has a pocket on the side that my blue one doesn't have. I never have a place for everything with my blue one. So I think I'll use the blue one for the vet and store it in the trunk, and use the Jeep version for walks in the neighborhood....

I have spent so much money because of good ideas from this site!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachment=8152:attachment]



Lucys Mommy.....



Congratulations on getting the stroller!!!!





See it wasnt difficult was it??? 



Anyway you will LOVE your stroller. Dont forget pictures of baby and stroller when you get it.



Its funny hubby would push the old 'buggy' ok (see picture) but is a bit hesitant to push new 'buggy' (see picture) but I dont care two hoots. As long as Chloe is happy that's the most important thing.



Dede and Chloe - who wouldnt mind ANOTHER stroller - from down under



[attachment=8153:attachment] chloe and her old buggy


daddy pretending not to be pushing stroller
[attachment=8154:attachment]





oopps, sorry about the large size piccy above.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The pink stroller is pretty much "in your face". Of course that is the one that I have! I got it because Sassy and Sadie never went outside except in their juicy bags. Sass would have walked around the block but she wasn't able. Sadie wouldn't walk two steps on the leash. I thought the stroller would be nice because they could get some fresh air and maybe get the dark pigment back into their noses. I got some good photos before Sassy got so sick. Now, Sadie and Jolie use the stroller every day. Sadie will walk on the leash, but only if the stroller is right along side her. She and Jolie take turns walking and riding and sometimes get in there together. It is hysterically funny. Last night my 72 year old, 6'4" Dad was pushing Jolie in it. Its one of the best investments I've made lately!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

> [attachment=8152:attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that picture. Chloe looks so content to be in charge in the front of her stroller. So beautiful
Aimee


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> How dark is the mesh on them? They don't look dark at all, if they were closer to black, it would make it easy for the paranoid minds, like me, to use them.[/B]


The mesh on the Jeep stroller is black.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been wanting to get a stroller so bad for my 2 babies. I am unable to get any here in Australia, and the only ones I have seen have been on ebay, and overseas, and when you convert the money and postage rate, it is really not cheap. So I am saving up for one, I told my husband that is all I want for christmas and my birthday, He just laughed. He loves our little ones just as much as i do. He said when I get one it has to be red so it goes with Sammy Maree (girl) and Max (boy).
The products that are available overseas is amazing, we have nothing like that over here. If lived there
I think I would be broke, I could shop and shop.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have been wanting to get a stroller so bad for my 2 babies. I am unable to get any here in Australia, and the only ones I have seen have been on ebay, and overseas, and when you convert the money and postage rate, it is really not cheap. So I am saving up for one, I told my husband that is all I want for christmas and my birthday, He just laughed. He loves our little ones just as much as i do. He said when I get one it has to be red so it goes with Sammy Maree (girl) and Max (boy).
> The products that are available overseas is amazing, we have nothing like that over here. If lived there
> I think I would be broke, I could shop and shop.
> BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX[/B]


Dede got her's shipped to Australia. Maybe she could give you the details. I know you'd love having one!! I don't know of any red ones except the all terrain model, but I have a navy blue one for Kallie (girl) and Catcher (boy) and just got the Jeep branded one, too, and it is beige. It goes great for boys and girls. You may want to contact this company and see if they'll ship it to you... Good luck!!

http://justpetstrollers.com/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the Jeep one too. I keep listening for the UPS but alas... No UPS guy. *sighs* I want my stroller! Well, I think I want it. I want it, don't I? Please tell me I want it. Or more importantly, I NEED IT.







My dog offiically has her own 'room' now *sighs*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That a girl Stacy! Trust me, you'll love love love it and wonder what you ever did without it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213559
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ordered it from Just Pet Strollers you can go online and see the expected date. I think it ships from Milwaukee. I ordered mine on Saturday and it came today. It came via FedEx so be looking for a red/purple truck and not a brown one.









It's funny ... I've had the blue one for a while and have been on lots of walks and not one person ever stopped me and commented. So tonight we used the new Jeep one and there were a ton of people who stopped and commented on the stroller and how much they liked it and they played with K & C.... It was a fun walk!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I have been wanting to get a stroller so bad for my 2 babies. I am unable to get any here in Australia, and the only ones I have seen have been on ebay, and overseas, and when you convert the money and postage rate, it is really not cheap. So I am saving up for one, I told my husband that is all I want for christmas and my birthday, He just laughed. He loves our little ones just as much as i do. He said when I get one it has to be red so it goes with Sammy Maree (girl) and Max (boy).
> The products that are available overseas is amazing, we have nothing like that over here. If lived there
> I think I would be broke, I could shop and shop.
> BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX[/B]


 

Hi, I didnt realise we had ANOTHER ausiie on the board!!! You dont say what part of Australia you are from?? If you want more info on the stroller just PM me and I will tell you all about it.



I did have help with contacting the company that I got it from, but Im sure it is no problem. You can Western Union the money or phone them and give your credit card details. I paid 109 american dollars for mine (153 american) and then around the same amount for postage!



Yeah I know it was a bit expensive, but I look at it, I liked it, I wanted it, and it's not everyday you get this item.



I (opps sorry Chloe) just love our stroller. We go into Kalamunda, and Chloe is in her stroller and dress etc and she just loves being in.



Good luck





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm going to get the Jeep one too







(one of these days ) but I wont use it, I just have to have it for emergency. you never know when you need it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm going to get the Jeep one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY!! If I have to use it, YOU have to use it!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213684
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I need to see some proof that you actually used it and I mean outside in front of everyone







. so go ahead make my day









and then I hope they run out of them when I decide to order it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kids are asking what I'm laughing about. You're so funny! 

But I have my excuse firmly and I mean FIRMLY in place as to WHY i have to use a stroller. <strike>Plus I'm a whiz at photoshop manipulation</strike>


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

ddsumm,
I live in Brisbane. Oh how great it is to have another Aussie. Good On Ya Mate. LOL
I only saw them on ebay, and it would cost about $300 plus Australian. I know they are worth it, that is why it will be my chritmas and birthday present.
If you got your through somewhere else, then if you could let me know the details I will look into them.


















BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I have been wanting to get a stroller so bad for my 2 babies. I am unable to get any here in Australia, and the only ones I have seen have been on ebay, and overseas, and when you convert the money and postage rate, it is really not cheap. So I am saving up for one, I told my husband that is all I want for christmas and my birthday, He just laughed. He loves our little ones just as much as i do. He said when I get one it has to be red so it goes with Sammy Maree (girl) and Max (boy).
> The products that are available overseas is amazing, we have nothing like that over here. If lived there
> I think I would be broke, I could shop and shop.
> BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX[/B]


 

I agree with you whole heartedly. The stuff these guys get in the States just kocks my socks off!!



Its not fair.


















But I have made some really wonderful friends on this site. The offers of help in getting things etc is truly amazing. We are one big happy family.



Even the few guys that we have are just wonderful


















Joe our site owner is just the bees knees





















He puts up with an awful lot of crap from us girls.

























Im thinking about making a trip to the States one day. I'll take an empty suitcase and then go shopping in New York.



Enjoy the site and again welcome to SM.





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm kinda curious about these strollers. Do everyone's dogs just not like walking? I think that the idea of a stroller would be fun, but I can't see my kids agreeing to it. They LOVE walking/running. They do not tire easily...even Little C can walk several miles and I'm constantly telling her to slow down. This worries me since we are moving to Las Vegas and I think it'll be too hot for them to walk as much as they are used to, but I can't see being in the stroller as satisfying them. Also, I worry that they'd get too hot in the stroller. How does one go about convincing dogs to ride in those things instead of the fun of walking and checking out smells and peeing wherever they like? I like that I'd have more control over who touches my dogs, but knowing how much they like exercise, I'm having a hard time justifying it to myself. THen again, there is the hot pavement issue. Sir N will wear shoes once he's had a chance to realize how hot the pavement is, but Little C absolutely refuses to move when wearing shoes. She normally just tips more and more until she falls over and then stares at me like, "Look what you made me do!" I'm rambling again. Someone make some sense out of me, please.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm kinda curious about these strollers. Do everyone's dogs just not like walking? I think that the idea of a stroller would be fun, but I can't see my kids agreeing to it. They LOVE walking/running. They do not tire easily...even Little C can walk several miles and I'm constantly telling her to slow down. This worries me since we are moving to Las Vegas and I think it'll be too hot for them to walk as much as they are used to, but I can't see being in the stroller as satisfying them. Also, I worry that they'd get too hot in the stroller. How does one go about convincing dogs to ride in those things instead of the fun of walking and checking out smells and peeing wherever they like? I like that I'd have more control over who touches my dogs, but knowing how much they like exercise, I'm having a hard time justifying it to myself. THen again, there is the hot pavement issue. Sir N will wear shoes once he's had a chance to realize how hot the pavement is, but Little C absolutely refuses to move when wearing shoes. She normally just tips more and more until she falls over and then stares at me like, "Look what you made me do!" I'm rambling again. Someone make some sense out of me, please.[/B]


I use the stroller to roll one and walk one. I find it difficult to walk two at the same time and if they were ever attacked by a vicious dog I would not be able to protect two at once. So, I start out walking Kallie and rolling Catcher. Then halfway through the walk I switch them. Lots of times as we are heading home I'll put them both in the stroller. 

They seem to really love being in the stroller. They sit there and look out and seem to like the whole experience.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

For me the stroller is a multi-purpose solution. I like that when I go visiting someone I can put Chloe somewhere when she's had enough. I also use it at home when we have a party. I'll put her in her stroller with one of her favorite chewies and she keeps herself entertained until everyone settles in and then I might let her out for a while. 

I got the stroller when she was still a puppy and so this is her crate on wheels. She loves it and many times will just ask to go in there while I'm on the computer.

I also have problems carrying her in a bag for two reasons. It throws my balance off due to an old ankle injury, and Chloe doesn't really like carriers anyway. Even a really large/heavy purse will throw my balance off somewhat and make extended walking uncomfortable.

Chloe does enjoy being on a leash and that is an option we use regularly but for any extended outings it is the stroller. In fact we just bought a second one to keep in my SUV so the other can stay in the house.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

NC's Mom--
The stroller of course is not a substitute for excercise. Perri still goes outside for his runs around in the grass, ect.. The reason I have it is because I like to walk, and I wanted Perri to be able to come with me and get some extra fresh air. I don't take him with me on his leash for several reasons: I like to power walk so I don't want to have to slow down every time he wants to stop and sniff something, or worry about tripping over him, or most importantly, worry about cars since I have my music on and wouldn't be able to hear them. With him in his stroller, he's safe and I actually get some excercise LOL! Also, we walk in the evenings so we don't have to worry about the heat. He really does enjoy it--when he sees me get the stroller out he gets really excited and sits in there like he owns the road!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

My boys get their exercise inside the house, chasing each other around and running up and down the stairs. Our vet recently said that Beastie was "muscular", and that was from the above mentioned exercise alone. We use the stroller more for "family time" and for OUR exercise (hubby's and mine). They are protected from other dogs and yucky stuff they may encounter, and they love looking out and scoping out the neighborhood. And as mentioned before, it's a great conversation starter!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Crap. I should have known y'all were going to talk me into getting one. I won't get one until I'm back in the States (this month!), but any suggestions on a stroller for two dogs to share with a combined weight of less than 8 kilos (17 lbs)? And it has to be as light and airy as possible because I've been watching Las Vegas weather online with mounting horror. Any that have a place for a cool pack or a cooling pad would be ideal. 

I forgot that people have big houses over there. My place could probably fit entirely in one of y'all's living rooms with room to spare. So, my kids HAVE to get their exercise outside now...but that won't be the case in the States. 

Oh, and we'll be wanting a stroller that has no leather or other animal products on it. Since Las Vegas IS so danged hot, as little plastic as possible would also be necessary....natural fabrics like cotton (or in my dreams, hemp) would be ideal. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should buy?









EDIT: This: http://justpetstrollers.com/AT3_all_terrai...t_stroller.html looks good. Does anyone have it?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey NC's Mom, We'll be glad for you to be back in the states and look forward to more posts. I miss hearing about N & C. 

Anyway, my stroller is that same one from Petsmart that everyone has. It is made of nylon and holds up to 30 pounds. The one that you linked to is great for joggers, etc. If you are just looking for a stroller I believe that the main difference between that one and the one tha everyone has is the weight limit and the three wheel design vs. four wheel design. 

I never thought I'd be caught dead with a stroller, but it works great. When Jaimie and I and my daughter took Parker, Pixel and Sadie in it last weekend we thought no one would notice because none of US ever look in strollers. We were dead wrong....every kid we passed screamed out "PUPPIES" and then their parents got involved. One older couple even asked us if we were selling the kids?!!!!

Las Vegas, huh? I love it there, but it sure gets hot!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with what Susan said.........the stroller that most of us have carries up to 30 lbs. The larger three wheeled that you linked to is kind of big I think. Someone had that one and I think they returned it because it was just too large.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

since i cant sleep...i'll shop online LOL

i did find one AU online shop that has strollers, albeit different than what we have here in the states (but i LOVE the yellow, it's just DIFFERENT!). poor dede, WA is even MORE shipping...








Petpal stroller
and ooooh one in WA for you, dede! Dogzbiz but no strollers...LOL 

i found another one, but i lost the link when i got distracted by a song on the radio...then trying to find who sings it...and then getting some twizzlers to eat....

maybe i should just go to bed.

gnite


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyway, my stroller is that same one from Petsmart that everyone has. It is made of nylon and holds up to 30 pounds. The one that you linked to is great for joggers, etc. If you are just looking for a stroller I believe that the main difference between that one and the one tha everyone has is the weight limit and the three wheel design vs. four wheel design. 

I know someone with the larger 3 wheeled stroller and she found it heavy and big. She couldn't even get it into her trunk comfortably! I chose the Pet Gear Ultra Light Stroller that holds 20 pounds. It is only 10 pounds which is perfect for me and wheels like a dream.

It can be seen at www.justpetstrollers.com. I bought mine on E-Bay for $60 including shipping but I've been seeing it lately for even less.

Cathy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This online shop has the strollers and will ship to Australia. If I am not mistaken the cost for shipping if around $94 USD added to the $109 USD cost of the pink stroller. Here is the link............if you need additional info I have the girls name and phone number somewhere (Robin.) This store is owned by Happy Trails which makes the stroller.

My Traveling Pet

The website shows "free shipping" but that is for the continental USA


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi NC's Mom--
I have both the Happy Trails (the one everyone has) and the AT3 (the one you linked to). I had the Happy Trails first, but then decided to get the AT3 thinking it would be better for my walks, and it is. So, I just use the Happy Trails for outtings, as it is smaller and easier to take with me. The AT3 is a lot bigger, but since you have two, it might be nice to have the extra room. It's actually very manuverable. However, it is very hard to put in the trunk--I have an Accord sedan and it barely fits in there, so it probably wouldn't in a smaller car. I like them both a lot, but I guess it would just depend on what you would use it for. I have attached a pic I have of them side by side so that you can tell the difference. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask here or pm me and I'll be glad to help. Good luck with your move!









[attachment=8792:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

$250.00 I don't think so Ann Marie!







I just bought the Jeep one for $119.00 and free shipping. 

http://www.justpetstrollers.com/index.html

Check it out.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> $250.00 I don't think so Ann Marie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, i dont know what the AU to US dollar conversion is, i didn't realize it was so much. (the site i posted is in AU and i must have assumed the price was in aussie dollars, it must not be...) i didnt realize you were in AU, either LOL sorry, i thought you were here in the states!!! the site you posted ships to AU for free? that's awesome! i bet everyone else in AU would love free shipping like we get here in the states









helping out the worldwide economy,
ann marie and the upside down buttercup, who is channelling chloe for some roo hunting tips


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been spendings hours looking at strollers, I have clicked on every link you guys have put up. I live in Aussie so finding one to deliver here isn't easy. I really like that AT3 stroller, and I have put an email through to "just stollers", to give me the final price with postage to Aussie. They haven't replied as of yet.
I really liked the AT3 because it holds up to 60lbs, so I figured it would be nice and roomy for 2 furbabies. I have seen other ones on ebay, at a much cheaper price but only hold up to 30lbs. Are the ones on ebay just as good a quality as the other ones you guys talk about. If I buy one through ebay the postage alone is over $100, and didn't want to pay all that and it be a lemon.
So would like to know what you all think, I need it roomy enough for 2 furbabies, and airy enough for hot summer days, good quality, and fair price, and one that will last for awhile.
Sorry, it's just that there are sooooooo many different sorts, and ebay looks good holds 30lbs, but are they?????, is a pram that holds 30lbs big enough, roomy enough, airy enough for 2 babies.
Sorry for going on and on. WHY CAN"T WE SELL THEM HERE IN AUSSIE. I mean you guys can even get them in Target over there. We have Target to, but NOOOOOOOO, Australia can't stock them. LOL.

BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sheeessshhhhh I can't believe I am posting in this thread!!!

But now with 2 puppies, I know I will need something to contain both of them when out and about. And Elliott is so chubby, my arms would hurt after half an hour of carrying them.

Can someone tell me in a nutshell, the difference between:

Happy Trails
Happy Trails Plus
Jeep Wrangler Model

I love that they can hold a water bottle!!! (Hey, lady, whatcha got in that water bottle?!?!? hehehehhe)*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Sheeessshhhhh I can't believe I am posting in this thread!!!
> 
> But now with 2 puppies, I know I will need something to contain both of them when out and about. And Elliott is so chubby, my arms would hurt after half an hour of carrying them.
> 
> ...


Just Pet Strollers has a great site with really detailed info on each one. http://justpetstrollers.com/

I have the Jeep and Happy Trails Plus and will be glad to answer any questions. Here's what I posted in another thread:

I'll compare the Jeep one to the blue one. The padding on the bottom of the stroller has more padding on the Jeep one and it has a small side pocket. It has little touches such as the zipper pull is larger and shaped differently than the other one. The blue one is perfectly fine but the Jeep one is just snazzier!! It is a splurge, for sure as you really can't see what you're getting for the extra money except for the look of the stroller and Jeep branding. I love the beige color. The material is noted as being waterproof, so it should repeal dirt, as well. There is just something fun about it with all the Jeep branding.

Also, something as minor as a little pocket is a great feature. I used to leave the house and then have that panic feeling that I had not taken the key. But the pocket is just perfect for permanent storage of a key. And my cell phone fits perfectly, too. The other storage is two cup holders, which are not ideal to store certain items, such as a cell phone because by the time I put water in one and treats and clicker in the other, there really isn't room for anything else. There is an underneath storage on both and I keep an umbrella in there permanently.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215157
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One other difference in the Jeep model is that the wheels are bigger (for offroad strolling??).


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> since i cant sleep...i'll shop online LOL
> 
> i did find one AU online shop that has strollers, albeit different than what we have here in the states (but i LOVE the yellow, it's just DIFFERENT!). poor dede, WA is even MORE shipping...
> 
> ...








> Hey buttercup, fank u sooooo bery bery mutch. mommy clicked on the link and they are in canningvale which is about half an hour away from where we live!!!! Mommy is going to phone tomorrow and see if they have an outlet. the petpal stroller is $*250 AUSTRALIAN OR $177 american!!!!!! forget it! *Petpal is in Queensland girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO ONE ships to australia for free!!!! I can assure you of that.



Just for our *american* friends: if you click on a link and it is in Australia, and quotes australian dollars, you just *MULTIPLY* the australian dollars by .71 cents - that is roughly what it would cost in the states then in american dollars.



For our *aussie* girls, you *DIVIDE* the american dollars by .71 cents to give you australian dollars.



Now remember this is only a very ROUGH conversion. Depends on the exchange rate at the time, but this gives you a rough idea of what things costs



Thanks everyone for the links though....





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have found a AT3 terrain RED on ebay, It is going for buy it now price $208 Aus, I have emailed them like 3 times to try and find out the postage rate, still no reply. Mind you I have emailed 3 times just today. I REALLY REALLY want it. My loving husband said it was fine so long as the postage isn't some stupid price.
Had to get that off my chest. Will let you know how it pans out. With a bit of luck I will hear from them tomorrow, or I will have to send another 3 emails LOL.
The measurements on the AT3 are 14.5"w, 28"L, 22.5"H
There was another one on ebay different brand its measurements are 14.5"w, 22"L, 22.5"H, I can get this one with postage included for $169.00 Aus.
Do you think the second one would be fine for 2 Malt babies. It's 6"L shorter. What do you think. Just want to keep my options open, because if I don't hear back from the AT3 one I don't want to miss out on the other deal.
Any ideas????????????
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

You all make this so tempting. When do you use the stroller? I know that I would use it if I had 2 dogs but I don't know if I would use it with just one. I have never seen one used here.







Would I feel strange?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You all make this so tempting. When do you use the stroller? I know that I would use it if I had 2 dogs but I don't know if I would use it with just one. I have never seen one used here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, since I have two I use it when I walk... walk one; push one. But even if I had one I would use it when she got tired. Before I had Catcher, when Kallie and I would walk, esp. in the summer, I would end up carrying her part of the way and I knew she was uncomfortable as it almost made it hotter with her up against me. So you could take longer walks this way. I like it, too for storage. I carry an umbrella in the bottom basket and I have room for a cell phone and key, etc. It's so handy in that way. And there are two cup holders so I have water for them and me. I use it mainly for walks in the neighborhood.

I don't know if you'd feel strange. I truly cannot imagine why you would. Everyone who has stopped me to comment on it is just amazed with it and thinks it is such a great idea. But I'm not one who cares what other people think, especially if it is something that I love and enjoy.... who cares! I'm of the mind of
"Live and let live"!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

The reason I got a stroller is because it's a hassel carrying the dogs any other way








I'm a bit paranoid about what they can get into if I let them walk around and the random people that want to pet or worse, pick them up when I've got my attention on something else. Plus, with Aries as an additional dog- it just makes more sense. I can now go to antique stores without worrying what I'm going to have to "buy" aka pay for stuff they broke and it puts the shop owners at ease knowing that they are contained. My husband doesn't really mind pushing the stroller because it's a "manly" shade of blue...









I really love the stroller and the kids love it too


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You all make this so tempting. When do you use the stroller? I know that I would use it if I had 2 dogs but I don't know if I would use it with just one. I have never seen one used here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I haven't seen anyone here use them either, but they do sell them at Petco and Petsmart. I just ordered one so be brave...be the first, be a trend setter.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

OK







I have ordered my stroller. I will be brave, I will be the first, but I don't know about the trend setter part.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is coming UPS probably tomorrow.









Did you read about me laughing at the lady I saw with one? Back before I had seen the Maltese light? Other than her, I have never seen anybody else using a stroller. But now that I have a show coat to worry about, Lucy will be riding in a stroller. (that was my excuse, anyway) 

Plus I figure if we go for a walk, I'll make my kids push it and walk beside them acting like I'm indulging them by letting them put the dog in the stroller and push it around.









Nice of me, isn't it? Unlike some of you, I AM paranoid!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*I DID IT!!! I ordered the blue dog stroller for the boyz!! It is just like the one that 2Maltese2Love has.....

I just could not think of any other way to haul them around. Chomper is a lite weight but Elliott being the Chubby Wubby that he is and always laying down in the middle of a walk....the stroller is absolutely perfect!!

So, proud to say...I am now a member of the stroller club too!!! And loving it!!!

















































*


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh my lanta, shame on all of you! Now you all talked me into wanting a stroller for Roxy! hehehe... Jeremiah's gonna have a fit... oh well, "tough titties!"


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone have the ultralight stroller. I think that is probably all I would need, although I like the parent tray. I did not want a big thing to manuever around. Just something easy. My husband likes the jeep one better. I actually do, I just really wanted something a little smaller. It is hard to tell from the dimensions. I was just wondering if the size difference was minimal.

Thank you








barb


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Does anyone have the ultralight stroller. I think that is probably all I would need, although I like the parent tray. I did not want a big thing to manuever around. Just something easy. My husband likes the jeep one better. I actually do, I just really wanted something a little smaller. It is hard to tell from the dimensions. I was just wondering if the size difference was minimal.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


I consider the Jeep model both small and light. I'm not particularly strong and I'm not tall and I have no trouble maneuvering the stroller at all, even going up one step to get in the house. To see the size in proportion, here's a picture of it "parked" in its parking place in the entry hall. K & C insisted on posing when they saw the camera so here's one with them in it, too. I really think you'd like it!!










[attachment=10548:attachment]

[attachment=10549:attachment]


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom: I know this is off subject, but in those pictures with your stroller, I couldnt help but notice how lovely your home looks! Very gorgeous.







I love the floor.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you for posting the picture of the stroller. It helps to see it in a normal setting. I still can't decide.
We are going to San Diego in a couple of days. I wish I could get one before then. I think it would be usefull there. Oh heck, maybe I should get both. As soon as anyone see's me with my dog in a stroller, they are going to think I am certifiable anyway.







The smilie says "wacko" that's an even better description!

I have to agree with Michelle, your house looks lovely. Very inviting.


----------

